
Search commit messages - moby
https://github.com/blog/2299-search-commit-messages
======
tomschlick
Should be an interesting research tool to see how often we use shitty commit
messages when trying to get something fixed...

[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=fix&type=Commits&...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=fix&type=Commits&ref=searchresults)

~~~
hosainnet
"Actually fixed"
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22actually+fixed...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22actually+fixed%22&type=Commits&ref=searchresults)

~~~
lemming
"fixed this time":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22fixed+this+tim...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22fixed+this+time%22&type=Commits&ref=searchresults)

Just the first page is pretty funny.

~~~
WillAbides
"really really fixed this time for real"

------
cmrx64
I'm curious how long it took to build their search index, and how they do
it/what technologies/algorithms they are using. That's a lot of data!

~~~
marcinkuzminski
based on the how Github Enterprise works, they probably use the same
technology, meaning ElasticSearch.

I wonder how often they rebuild the indexes, and scan for new commits. That's
an interesting problem to solve actually

------
relics443
Google put all GitHub data in BigQuery a while back [1]. What took them so
long?

[1] [https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-
data/github](https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-data/github)

~~~
sdesol
Well this is an apple and orange thing. With BigQuery, they deal with data
dumps, while GitHub deals with constant streams of new data. However I do
agree with the "What took so long?" sediment.

This is something that should have been in place 3 years ago. I guess it's a
good that GitLab is lighting the fire under them, as we all benefit. Given the
resources they have, it really is puzzling, they couldn't understand what was
important for increasing software development productivity.

I'm guessing they heard enough of "what do you mean we can't search for
commits?" from potential/existing Enterprise customers, that they realized
this was actually important.

